# bobcat demo tires/rims



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i bought a bobcat 863 skid steer at an auction. it has the solid gripped tires on it. plus the rims made for those tires. for what i want to use the unit for, it's too damn rough riding. anyway......if you know anybody that lives relatively close so shipping doesn't get to outta whack. i'd LOVE to trade these for a set of regular tires/rims. the local dealer tells me that the demo tires/rims was a 2k option on that particular machine. there is quite a bit of tread left on them, and i would gladly take pics and post them if anybody is interested.


----------

